# Barlow Trail Century....



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I want to do it...Anyone have any thoughts on it? Anyone done it?
just wondering....


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Wassit? I ride all over that area often. There are a bunch of 100 mile loops you can do that are outstanding rides. Check out the Mt. Hood Classic bike race site for the WyEast Road race stage...that is a very nice century loop if you leave out the Cooper Spur section and start from somewhere on Hwy 35..

Another nice one is start at Tollbridge park (on Hwy 35 near Parkdale). Head into Hood River, then east to The Dalles on the Scenic Hwy..Up to Dufur then cut west on FS. rd 44. An 18 mile uphill from Dufur back over to Hwy 35, then back down to the park..

Across the river, there's the route where they run that Mt Adams Century ($$) ride. North .Up the Klickitat river, over to Glenwood and Trout lake and south back down the White Salmon river..Another 100 miler that is easily done self-supported, but watch your water supply.

Have fun.
Don Hanson


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*hummmm sounds sorta fun.....*

here, click it


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*well...*



no-1 said:


> here, click it


I've never done it, but its a great course...my team helps to volunteer and organize it, however most of us are going to be in Baker City for the Elkhorn Classic that weekend...I've heard turnout in the past has been pretty good.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

oh, it's ... one of those.

right.

erm, I"ll be quiet now.


----------



## no-1 (Feb 24, 2005)

*okay what.....?*

okay i'll bite...
what does 
"one of those" mean....

hummmmmm....
please tell.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm guessing Argentius means it's not a race but rather an event ride. He's definitely in the racer category from what I've read.....


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, wait a minute..

Isn't a century the same as a race? Many many riders who don't race "formally" always comment about how they "won" the 'so and so' century ride..I mean, isn't it the same if you "Pass almost every other rider all day" or "Didn't get passed all day" or "Rode it in just under 4 hours, with only one break"? Same-o, right? Hundred mile race or a century that you 'ride harder than everyone else'..

Kidding..but I hear that a lot from riders who've never raced.."Oh, I *could* race if I wanted to..."

Don Hanson


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

no no, sorry, it's not like that at all! It's a great ride, those are some nice roads. I had just randomly remembered something personal and specific about that event from when I lived in Portland...


----------

